# Intel pins exascale dreams to Knights Ferry



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Intel pins exascale dreams to Knights Ferry.



> *Intel is predicting the next wave of supercomputing will be founded on its many-integrated x86 core architecture, which is in development.*


-- Tom


----------

